# Query on PCC - South africa dependant visa



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi,

Hope you are doing well !!

I have a query regarding police clearance certificate for dependent visa(Spouse). My spouse stayed here in south Africa till Feb 16th 2014 and has taken a PCC before leaving south africa - this PCC is valid for only 6 months and it is expired now. Since Feb 17th 2014, she is being residing in India till now.

Now, She’ll be applying for a new dependent visa in March’2015 to accompany me in south Africa. So, that means her stay will be more than one year in India since her returning from south africa in Mar’2015. My query is, does she needs to get a new PCC from south africa when she applies for new dependent visa or can she submit the PCC from India ?

Awaiting for your response. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ylaw (Nov 26, 2014)

She will need to submit a police clearance from each country she resided in for more than 1 year since she was 18. So if she previously stayed in SA for more than a year, then she will need a PCC from SA. PCC from SA are currently taking very long (7 weeks +), so apply as soon as you can if she needs it.


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi yalw, thanks for the response. She already taken SA pcc when she left SA in feb 2014. Since then, she is staying in india.can she submit that old pcc since she never returned to SA or need to apply SA pcc again?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

krrish.ram said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope you are doing well !!
> 
> ...


If she hasn't been back to SA in the meantime, there is no reason to get a new PCC.


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

LegalMan said:


> If she hasn't been back to SA in the meantime, there is no reason to get a new PCC.


Thanks for the response


----------



## krrish.ram (Jan 14, 2015)

Ylaw said:


> She will need to submit a police clearance from each country she resided in for more than 1 year since she was 18. So if she previously stayed in SA for more than a year, then she will need a PCC from SA. PCC from SA are currently taking very long (7 weeks +), so apply as soon as you can if she needs it.


Hi ylaw, thanks for the response. She already taken SA pcc when she left SA in feb 2014. Since then, she is staying in india.can she submit that old pcc since she never returned to SA or need to apply SA pcc again?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

krrish.ram said:


> Hi ylaw, thanks for the response. She already taken SA pcc when she left SA in feb 2014. Since then, she is staying in india.can she submit that old pcc since she never returned to SA or need to apply SA pcc again?


Yes, she can use the old PCC.


----------

